

Ask HN: Should I approach poorly made web sites with better designs? - chrisshroba

I&#x27;m a college student and would love some extra money, and I have some experience with web development.  Do you think it would be worthwhile to approach small companies and venues whose web sites appear outdated and poorly maintained with the offer of making them a new web site on the cheap?  I&#x27;d love to get some feedback on this, and I wonder if it&#x27;s already maybe done a lot already? Thanks!!
======
declandewet
It's certainly something you could do, but don't be discouraged when you
realise that your potential clients aren't too fond of being told their
current online presence sucks. Perhaps also approach local businesses that
don't even have an online presence at all and sell them on getting one to
supplement for that risk.

